# West's flyers vs show



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I hear that W.O.E. come in a flying type and a show type.
Can anybody show me a picture of both, or one or the other.
I have the opportunity to get 2 mated pairs plus two young for free and would like flyers. I however do not know which is which.
Is it the show type has longer muffs? Could color tell me anything?
I may just get them no matter what, real nice looking birds.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Show Tpye Birds Are A Little More Massive Than The Flying Type That Are More Sleek And Look Like Lean Flying Mean Flying Machines Go To The National West Of England Club Site They Have The Show Tpye Standards Drawings


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will check that our in a little.
These ones are banded with size 10 bands and are pretty plump birds.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am thinking these are show birds, but it's hard for me to tell.
Any good pictures of flyers would be nice.
Are they size 10's as well?

The header to that club reads:
Dedicated to the Breeding, Showing and* Flying* of the West of England Tumbler Pigeon.

A littler confusing! =]


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

The Band Number Coulb Be Trace Back To The One Who Banded The Bird Size Ten Is Used Because Of The Muffs There Are Some Wests Breeders In Az. Does It Have A West Club Band Or Npa ?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I figured that was why the large size band..
It was not a NPA band and I do not know what it was other than that.
I will probably take them anyhow and see if they fly.
I will post back when/if I get them!


----------

